# Gypsy Goat Adventure!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

For a few months I've had the idea of dressing like a gypsy and driving Benny's cart around town...and it finally materialized...lol... :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

How cool, you both look the part so well. :clap:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks!  There's still a few things I want to add to the cart and harness to make it more flashy. I've been picking stuff up at yard sales for weeks!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cool!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow....you both look great! Benny really looks like he enjoy's his job too :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool - nice job


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

that looks amazing!

do you drive benny in a bitted bridle? cos it looks very low but that would be understandable if you are using a bit ...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody! It was a lot of fun! And Benny did a really good job! :greengrin: 

Keren--I do use a bitted bridle for driving him (he can be headstrong but is very responsive to the bit). In the first couple pics he just has his halter on though...which has a tendancy to slip. I just wanted to get a couple pics with his halter on because I haven't decorated his driving bridle (which he has on in the cart pics).


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well the next Gasperilla, if you have that type of thing, make sure you enter and go. What a great piece to be added to that type of event.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You both look great...looks like fun...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute you and Benny look and how fun!

Is Benny a Alpine?.......reason I ask is I bought my first 2 guys a year ago*(knowing nothing about goats!) *from a little old man down in Kentucky, he said they were pgymies......but I know they are mixed.....hubby and I went to a local county 4-H fair this week and my Jake looks more like a Alpine, just smaller. Doesn't really matter to us, we love our guys.....but I have been reading about Alpines and I am really drawn to the breed. Jake has the very markings described for an Alpine. Elwood looks more pygmy but bigger and neither boy has the big block head of a pygmy.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

You both look great! I love the outfits - how fun!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

cdtrum said:


> Is Benny a Alpine?


Yeah, he sure is  Maybe your Jake is an Alpine/Pygmy cross. I grew up with Alpines and love them. In general, they seem to be very personable--in your pocket type goats. Perfect for taking out into public.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you for the smiles!!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Awww! CUTE! I want to do that! Except that I look more swedish, so I was thinking of maybe doing the whole dutch thing. 

Now if you got a Nubian, you could do the whole Esmarelda thing!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Dreamchaser said:


> Awww! CUTE! I want to do that! Except that I look more swedish, so I was thinking of maybe doing the whole dutch thing.


That would be really cool too. It's what my husband wanted to do...but I think, for me and Benny, the gypsy look suits us better.



Dreamchaser said:


> Now if you got a Nubian, you could do the whole Esmarelda thing!


Nothin against Nubians...but no way! LOL! :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha ha ha! I love my alpine best too. She is such a cuddle bug! Yesterday she layed her head in my arms and just sat there while I snuggled and pet her. Awww! 

Nubians are kinda spooky too...


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I love it - your guys look great! I agree that the Gypsy theme works for him!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very pretty and handsome all the way around and fun too. You two got the look going on!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks! Havin' too much fun, I suppose. LOL! 

Benny was really a good boy...he didn't even try to chew on his decorations, which really surprised me!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

That is absolutely ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Cute! I like the halter. My goats would probably destroy something like that with their chewing!


----------

